# How to slice and freeze turkey?



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

I'm doing a New Year's eve party. Can I cook a turkey on Sunday, the 29th, freeze the slices and take it to the party on the 31st? I would re-heat it somehow and have bowls of gravy.

I read someplace recently how to do this. Take the frozen bags of turkey to your party, reheat and it tasts just like fresh. Maybe in a broth?

But how to do this? It would be really helpful if I didn't have to transport a raw bird to the church, cook it for 3 hours and then carve it. Sunday I have more time and my helper is available.

This isn't a really fancy party, just a church service on Tuesday.
Or how else would you do it?

Thanks.


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

I would cook on the 29th, slice, and refrigerate, separating slices with plastic wrap if necessary to hold them together. Do not freeze. Reheat at the party with gravy between slices either in microwave or oven, but covered in either case to prevent drying out. Should be better than fresh due to moisture added by the gravy.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

The only addition I can make to diego's excellent advice is: be sure to wrap the sliced turkey well before you put it away. Again, to keep it from drying out. Another advantage of doing it that way is that you'll have the carcass available to make more stock for more gravy (everybody LOVES a lot of good gravy on turkey  )


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Should I put some stock/broth/gravy in with the slices when I wrap it? Or how about undercooking it ever so slightly, because I'll be cooking it again at the party? This way,it won't dry out or be overcooked.

Thanks.


----------



## diego (Sep 23, 2002)

Gravy before storing wouldn't hurt since the biggest hazard is drying out. But I would not try to undercook and finish at the party. This could cause more drying out due to loosing juices. Instead just plan on warming up to a comfortable temperature.


----------



## vloglady (May 8, 2002)

Fine, I'll store in some Tupperware containers with some gravy. 

Thanks.


----------

